# Bringing in pollen today



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Henbit and dandelion pollen is coming in here. I'm not sure what you have in OK.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

They are bringing in yellow and off white pollen here today.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Right now I have maple, which may be done, a brownish gray pollen, dandelion, yellow, and purple dead nettle whose pollen I don't know the color. Henbit is similar and sometimes mistaken for dead nettle. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm certain it's around here somewhere.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Elm tree pollen coming in by the truckload, nothing else is blooming yet.


----------

